# DC motor cheap sources



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey everybody, this is my first post,

I'm very interested in this electric car project, I want to build a cheap conmuter to go from home to work daily, it's only 6 miles both ways, twice a day, say 15 miles a day.

I'm sure a ligth vehicle, something like a buggy or modifyed micro car will do fine with electric power.

There are however two major limitations, money and parts availability 

I live in Loja Ecuador, and over here I haven't been able to locate a suitable DC motor for this project, in fact the only DC motor I have seen in this country is a 45hp unit that costs $14.000..!! that's almost half the cost of a brand new Prius, crazy.

I was thinking I could find a suitable motor looking for in other aplications, elevators or something like that, no.. golf carts are not common here, they are as rare as honest politicians.

Anyone knows where is a good place to start looking for a DC motor?

I just saw the other day a big starter motor from a Caterpillar bulldozer, looked great but I'm not sure if it will run for long periods without melting down.

I was also looking for a brushed DC generator from a gasoline powered arc welder but it had lots of brushes and colectors... maybe I'm in a wrong idea here.

AC motors are plentyful and cheap but I would have to spend a lot in power inverters and frecuency variators, plus obtaining 220 V with 12 V batteries is another money pit.

PLease advise me on this project, I'm really looking forward to do it but I have only found obstacles so far.

thanks.

Augusto.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Augusto said:


> Anyone knows where is a good place to start looking for a DC motor?


Hi Augusto,

Do they have electric forklifts down there? http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html 

How about maybe electric floor cleaning machines? Maybe visit a motor rebuilder and see what he can suggest. 

A DC generator could be made to work as a motor. Maybe something like a welder. It'd take some work on your part. But if you have more time than money, and a desire to learn and figure stuff out, go for it 

Welcome aboard DIY,

major


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

major said:


> Hi Augusto,
> 
> Do they have electric forklifts down there? http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html
> 
> ...


never seen an electric forklift, only propane and diesel models, not saying there aren't only I haven't seen one, I will look around.

I do have lots more time than money 

How about the starter motors for the big diesel engines? they are plentiful and cheap, can they run for long periods? maybe modified to last?

thanks for helping.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Augusto said:


> How about the starter motors for the big diesel engines? they are plentiful and cheap, can they run for long periods? maybe modified to last?


Probably not. Cranking motors are designed for very short duty to deliver high torque without much regard for efficiency or cooling. They are also low voltage like 12 or 24V. Many will have bushings instead of ball bearings.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Augusto

Look up "*Fork Lift Repair and Servicing*" in your city 
Electric fork lifts are used by people who have to run them inside buildings, especially cold stores and food places so you rarely see them outside!

They do need repairs and when the fork lift is scrapped the motors are only worth scrap metal prices

I paid $100 for mine!


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

Duncan said:


> Hi Augusto
> 
> Look up "*Fork Lift Repair and Servicing*" in your city
> Electric fork lifts are used by people who have to run them inside buildings, especially cold stores and food places so you rarely see them outside!
> ...


 
Unfortunately I live in a city with not much industrial activity and forklifts are quite rare but I will give a try anyway, there must be one somewhere.


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

major said:


> Probably not. Cranking motors are designed for very short duty to deliver high torque without much regard for efficiency or cooling. They are also low voltage like 12 or 24V. Many will have bushings instead of ball bearings.


installing bearings will be piece of cake for me, also re-winding them would be quite inexpensive, several shops repair electric motors and do rewindings everyday, I just must know what to do, how many winds etc.

kind of building myself an electric motor from scratch... like you guys in the USA would have done 60 years ago, way before the order from the web times.

living here can be sometimes frustrating... but this country is beautiful anyway.


----------



## unrlmth (Feb 14, 2010)

WHy can't you order something from another country? You would have to pay customs, and it may take a while, but you should be able to get something.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

How about salvaged aircraft jet motor starters?


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

Sunking said:


> How about salvaged aircraft jet motor starters?


 
this is a good idea, I'll check it out..!!


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Augusto

"Unfortunately I live in a city with not much industrial activity and forklifts are quite rare but I will give a try anyway, there must be one somewhere"

How big is your city?

Invercargill - our big city where I got my motor is about 50,000 people and its mostly agriculture.

Definitely a lot more fork lifts than jet engines!!!!


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

unrlmth said:


> WHy can't you order something from another country? You would have to pay customs, and it may take a while, but you should be able to get something.


 
Importing is not much of a big deal, custom duties run for around 20% of the CIF cost.

would you suggest a good source for a low cost motor for this project?


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

Duncan said:


> Hi Augusto
> 
> "Unfortunately I live in a city with not much industrial activity and forklifts are quite rare but I will give a try anyway, there must be one somewhere"
> 
> ...


 
Loja has 160.000 people, there's an aircraft repair facility around 4 hours from here, it may be worth looking there, about forklifts most of them are propane powered because a 15Kg bottle of LPG costs only $1.60


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Augusto said:


> Importing is not much of a big deal, custom duties run for around 20% of the CIF cost.
> 
> would you suggest a good source for a low cost motor for this project?


Start searching Ebay if importing isn't a big deal. Categories = Business - Industrial & MRO - Forklift Parts and Accessories; or Business - Electrical & Test Equipment - Motors and Transmissions.

I've purchased three motors, and a controller, from Ebay auctions; an 11" GE forklift motor, and two 6.7" golf cart sized motors. I got great deals on all three and the controller. You have to be patient and look every day to catch a deal. Do that while you're searching in your geographical location, in case you don't find something there.


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

toddshotrods said:


> Start searching Ebay if importing isn't a big deal. Categories = Business - Industrial & MRO - Forklift Parts and Accessories; or Business - Electrical & Test Equipment - Motors and Transmissions.
> 
> I've purchased three motors, and a controller, from Ebay auctions; an 11" GE forklift motor, and two 6.7" golf cart sized motors. I got great deals on all three and the controller. You have to be patient and look every day to catch a deal. Do that while you're searching in your geographical location, in case you don't find something there.


haven't tried e-bay 'cos I've heard people had been ripped-off buying there from overseas, there's little chance to get your money back if you get a bad deal


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Augusto said:


> haven't tried e-bay 'cos I've heard people had been ripped-off buying there from overseas, there's little chance to get your money back if you get a bad deal


I understand that, I am sometimes a little apprehensive even with both parties being in the same country. I usually only buy from people with 100% or high 90's% feedback scores, and a lot of sales. Usually those people will do everything in their power to protect their scores. That includes making sure what they sell is accurately represented, and that it is shipped promptly, by a reputable shipper.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Augusto said:


> haven't tried e-bay 'cos I've heard people had been ripped-off buying there from overseas, there's little chance to get your money back if you get a bad deal


I can understand that.
I don't generally sell overseas but after a lot of pursuasion I decided to agree to sell some very rare early Land Rover drive shafts to a buyer in Bogota Columbia.
Despite my doing everything right he claimed they never arrived so I had to refund him. Fortunately it took so long he was unable to leave any negative feedback.

I always check the feedback and also read the most recent and any neutral or negatives before trading anything costly.

At least ebay is is now so biased towards the buyer in recovering funds via paypal that you shouldn't have too much to worry about.

I found my Curtis 48v controller for £60 and a 12" motor for £100 on ebay.


----------



## Augusto (Jun 6, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> I can understand that.
> I don't generally sell overseas but after a lot of pursuasion I decided to agree to sell some very rare early Land Rover drive shafts to a buyer in Bogota Columbia.
> Despite my doing everything right he claimed they never arrived so I had to refund him. Fortunately it took so long he was unable to leave any negative feedback.
> 
> ...


you shoulda had shipped by fedex or DHL, then you would of had proof of delivery


----------

